# Weekly Competition 2020-21



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 R2 F R' U R' U F2
*2. *U2 F U2 F U2 R' U F' U2
*3. *F R' U' F2 R U' F2 R'
*4. *U' F R' F R2 U2 R'
*5. *F' U R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U D2 L' U' R' B2 D2 L U F L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 D' B2
*2. *U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B' U L B R2 U' R' B' F' D'
*3. *B' R2 L B2 L D' B U' R L2 F' R2 F B L2 U2 F L2 D2 B
*4. *B L' F' R' U' D F' B U F' D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 B2 L2 F2
*5. *F2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' L' B2 D' L2 R U2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 R2 F U B2 Fw2 D' L2 R F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 Uw' Rw' Fw' L2 R D R' Fw2 Uw' L' Fw Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 R' F2 L' D L2 R Fw L2 Uw Fw
*2. *Fw L Rw D2 Uw' U B2 Rw' B Fw' F2 L' Rw' D F' Uw L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Fw F U R' B2 F2 R Uw' B R' D2 U L2 U2 B Fw D'
*3. *Rw2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 U' Fw L2 Rw2 R2 Fw U R Uw' R2 Uw Fw2 F Uw2 R U' B' Uw' F' Rw' R2 B' R2 U L2 U' Rw F2 U2 Fw2 D L' Rw Fw' D2
*4. *L' Rw' Fw U' Rw D' R2 F Rw Uw F' Uw' U2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw U Rw D2 Uw2 L' Rw' D2 L R' Uw B2 Rw Fw' Uw L Rw Uw2 Rw B' F2 Uw2 F L
*5. *Rw2 R' F' D' Uw2 Rw Fw' D U B2 Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Uw F2 Rw2 R2 U Fw2 L' B2 Rw' U' B D2 U Fw' L' Rw R Fw2 F' R D2 Fw D L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 U Rw2 Dw2 Lw R F' Rw R B' Uw' F2 Lw' R Uw' Rw' R2 Uw' L2 R Uw U2 B' F' D' Rw Dw2 U' F D Lw' Rw Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R' F' Dw Uw Rw' Uw' U R Dw2 B' D Dw2 Fw' D' L' Fw2 D Uw' Rw D' Uw2 Fw L2 R' D'
*2. *D Rw2 B2 Rw2 D L Uw' L2 Lw R2 Bw' L' Lw2 B2 R2 Dw' Fw L2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 D Uw2 B2 Fw Dw' B' Lw2 B' L Rw Uw B Uw2 U R2 B2 Rw2 B' Lw2 R2 B Bw L' R' Fw F' Uw Rw' D' Dw L2 Uw Bw2 Dw' Bw2 F' U2 F'
*3. *R D F' D' U Fw' F2 U Fw2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw2 Dw Uw2 B' Fw2 F D Rw' Dw Uw R2 Dw' Bw D2 Rw F2 Lw2 R2 Dw' U' Rw Bw' D R F Dw Uw L Fw' F' D2 B2 Bw2 L D' B U' Fw L2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' L Lw' Dw' Fw
*4. *Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R2 F Rw Fw2 F Uw2 F2 L2 Bw2 Fw' U' R2 D2 Dw Fw' R2 Bw' Lw' R2 Bw' Uw' B Bw2 Fw' Dw2 B D2 Uw U' B2 D2 Fw D2 Dw' Uw' U2 Rw2 U Lw U' Lw2 R2 Fw' Rw' F2 D Uw2 Lw B' F' Lw' Rw' B' R2
*5. *Rw F D2 U Lw R2 B' Uw L2 B2 Uw' U2 R Uw2 L' R Fw2 U' Rw B Rw B Bw' Uw2 B F' Rw2 R2 D' Lw' R' Dw U' R' Bw Rw' B2 Bw' U2 Lw Dw2 F' Lw2 U' B Bw D B R Uw U' Rw Uw Bw2 R2 Bw F Lw' D' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *D R2 2U2 2L 2U2 U B R B2 2B 3U2 2U2 3F F L' 3F2 2F' F' R 2U' U' 2R2 B' 3F' 2L D' 2B' 3F2 2D' L' 2L' 2D 2B' 2L 2R B' 3F D' F' 2R 2F' 2D' 2U' R 2D2 3R2 2D 2B2 2R2 B2 D2 U B2 D' L2 2R' F2 R D2 B U2 B' 3F' U' 2R2 3U2 3R U' 3R U
*2. *2B2 2L2 B2 2B' 2D' L 3R2 2F' F2 2L' 2D2 L 3R2 B2 2D' 2R 2F2 3R2 2F2 D' B2 L 2U2 U L' R B2 R' 2D 2U2 F' 2L F2 2L' 2R R' 2B F' L2 2L' 3U' 2U L' U 3F 2U2 F2 D B D 3F2 2L 3F' 2F' F' 3U' U B2 L 2D 3F U' 2R D R' 2D 3R2 B' 3R R2
*3. *3U2 L 3R' F L' 2D R2 D 3U U' 3F' 2F2 2R2 2U2 F R 2B 3F2 2L' 2F' 2L 2B2 F 2D' 2L' D 3U' 2L' 2D 3U2 2B L2 2F F2 2R D' L' 2R2 R' 2F' 2R' 3U L 3R2 B2 U 2F' 3R' D' 2U2 2L2 R2 F2 D2 2D2 3U' 2B 3R 2D 2U U' 2B R' D 2B2 2F2 R F2 2D2 2L2
*4. *B' 3R 2F2 2U' 2B' D2 F' 2R' 2B' R2 2U 2L' 2R2 2B2 D 2B' 2R2 B2 L2 D 2D2 U2 L R' 2F2 R 2B2 2F' 2L' R B2 2R2 2U2 2B D 2D B 3U2 2F' D 3U B' 3F' 2U U2 2F2 L' 2D 3R2 B 2B F2 U' 2F2 3R 3F2 F' 2L 3F2 R' 2F D2 2F' D2 F' 3R 2F2 R2 3U U'
*5. *2L2 B 2F 3U L' 2D 2F2 R' 2D R2 D 3U2 L 2U 2R' B2 2F F2 3R' B' 2L2 D' R' 2F2 L 2B 2D' 3R2 2U2 2R B F2 R B' F' R2 B2 2R 2F2 L B 2R' 2B2 3U2 3R2 2D U2 3R' U2 3F2 D' 3U2 L R 2F 2L2 3U 2L2 3F2 2L2 2D L2 B U 2B2 3R' 2B 2F 2R' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 3F L2 2L 2B 3B D' 2D' 3F 3D' L D 3D 3U2 2L 2D' L' 3L' B 3F F' 2R2 3D 2R B2 2B2 2F2 R B 3B2 3F 2D 3L F' 2D' L' 3U2 2U2 B L 3B R' 3B' 3U' 2B' U2 3B' 3U 3R' U' F 2L2 3F2 2L2 3R B2 2B2 F U 3L 3F2 2D 2R 2B' 3B2 U L 3B2 F 2D2 U' 3B2 3R2 2R2 2F2 F2 3D2 3F2 R D' 3D2 2F' 2D' L U 2F U' R 3D2 2U' B' 2B2 3F' 2R 3U 3B2 2D' 2U2 3F' 2F'
*2. *2R2 2B 2D' 2R' F' L2 2D 3B2 L 3B' 3U2 L2 D2 2B' R 2U2 3F' 3U 3F 3R' 2F L' R 2D2 F2 3R' D L' 2L 3R2 2D' 3D 2B2 3R U 2B2 D2 2D 2U U' L2 R' 3B' 2R' F2 2R F 2L' 3F2 2D2 3B' 3F' L2 3L2 3R2 3D 3R' D 3U 2B' 3F' 2F' U' 3R2 U L' 2D' 3D' 3L' 2B2 3F' F2 3L' F' 2L 2F' 3L2 3R 2R2 U B 2B 3B 3F' L' 2D 2F2 2D2 3D' 2U2 L R' 2D' 2U 3L 3R2 R' 2D' L 3L2
*3. *2L2 B 3U2 3F' F2 2R2 2U' 3R2 2B2 3F' D' 2U L' 2B' 3B2 3L' D' 3B2 3F D 2D2 R 3F 3L 2F' 2L2 3R D 2D 3D2 3L 2R 3B' 3F 3R' 3D' 2U2 U' 3B' 3D2 U 2R2 D 3D' 3L2 3B' 3L R' 3D' 2R' D' 2U 3B2 3L2 3R2 U' B2 D' 3R' 3B' 3F 2D2 2L2 B' D' 3R' R B' L' 2L2 R U R D' 2U' 3L2 R' F' 3D2 B' 3F 3U2 B' 3B' L D' 2U2 U R' U 2B' D 3F2 D U' 3F 3D F 3D' L2
*4. *2B' L 3L' 2R2 R2 2B2 D' 3R B' 2F D' 2D 3U2 3L' 2D' 3D L 2L' 3R' R2 3U' 3F' 2D' 3U2 L2 3F F2 U' 3F2 2L' 2B2 3D2 2U 2F R 3B' 3D2 2B 2R B 2R' 2B2 3R2 F' 2U 3L' 3U' 3F F' L U L2 B2 L2 2L' 2R2 R 3U' 3L' 2B 2F' 3D' 3U2 2L 2B2 F2 L2 2B' 2U 3R' 2F' 3U' 2U' 3F 3R' U' 2F' F' 3L' 2B U' 3B2 2F' 2U' L 2L2 2R2 R B F' 2D2 3U' 2U2 3F 2U2 3R' B D 3U' B'
*5. *3B2 3R F' 3D 2R 2U2 B 2F 2U' L' 3R2 2R' F' U' 3B2 F2 3D' 2L' 3B' 3R R2 B' 2F 3U' B2 3D' 3B 3L2 3R F2 U' B' 3U2 2U2 2F F 2D2 2L 3R D2 U' 2B2 3D B' U2 F R 2U' F2 2U' 2R 3B' R 3D2 2L2 3U' U' 3B' 2D2 L2 3L' R2 3F 3D U' 2L2 2R2 2F' 2L2 U B' 3R 2U' U 3L2 B2 R' 3D 2R' 3F 2L' 2U2 F' 3U' 2U' 3R2 3F2 3R R' B' 3L' 3F' F2 3U' U' 3B L 3L 3B2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U2 F2 U' F R'
*2. *F U' F R U' F R2 U' R'
*3. *R' F U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B2 D2 F B' R2 L2 F' R B' F2 U' B2 F2 D U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F'
*2. *U D B2 U' D' R2 B2 L2 F U' L B D' B' L D2 R2 B' D B' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *F2 U' F D2 R' L' D L' R2 B' R2 F' R' B' F2 R' B D B' D' Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R B2 U2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw R' B' D2 F Uw B Fw R' Uw' U Rw' U' F L B' Fw' L2 D Fw' D2 U Rw Uw2 F D' U2 Fw R2 Uw2 R Uw2 U
*2. *Uw L D2 U' F2 R F2 R D2 F2 D' L Uw2 U' B' Fw F' L2 F Uw2 R B2 L Rw' B' D' Fw2 L' B' R F' L' Fw2 U Rw' F Rw R Fw' F2
*3. *Rw' B2 L2 F R Uw2 Fw2 R D U2 Fw D' Rw R B' Fw' F Rw Uw F Uw2 F' D' U2 B2 Fw F Uw2 F2 L Rw Uw U B2 Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 F' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Dw' Lw2 B' Fw D Fw' F2 Uw2 R Bw' D Lw' R B Dw' U L' D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 B' Bw L2 Lw Uw2 B' Dw' Uw' R2 Dw2 L Rw2 D' Bw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 U Fw R' Uw' Rw2 Bw U' R D2 R' D Bw Rw' Uw R' Dw' U Rw'
*2. *D Rw Fw D U' Rw D2 B2 R2 D' U' Rw R D2 Dw' Uw Bw' U2 Rw B2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Lw D2 Lw' R Dw R B' Bw Lw2 R2 B2 U Fw' Rw D' L' Dw' Bw' L' Rw' F' Rw' F2 Lw Dw2 L2 R2 Fw' F L' Rw2 R F' L2 B2 D U'
*3. *Rw2 R' Dw2 Fw F Uw' U B' Lw D' B Dw Uw L Rw' B Bw2 Fw2 D' L Lw' R2 Fw' L Dw U R D2 U' F' R Fw D' Lw Rw2 R U Bw L2 Rw2 D' U2 B D2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 U' Fw' L' Dw2 Rw' R Uw2 R' Bw F L2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B2 D 3U' 2F L 3F 3R2 2D' R 2D 2U2 2F' U2 2L' 3U' 2L' 3F' 2D' 2B2 2D 3R R2 D L2 2F' U' F 2R2 2F2 F2 R2 2B2 F' 2D2 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 D2 3U 3R2 3F2 3U B' 3F D U B' D2 3F2 3R2 U' L2 2U2 B 3U2 2L2 F2 2U' R2 D 2F2 3R D 2R 2U' 2L' 2F' 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2U U2 L2 3L2 2D2 2F2 F' 3U' 3R2 U2 L2 U2 2R2 2D' R2 2D B2 2B2 3B 2U' 3F L2 2L2 2F 2R B2 2B' 3F2 2D' 3F' 3L 3U2 2L2 3L2 3D 3R2 2D 2L U 2L2 B' 3R' 2D 2R2 3U' 2R2 2B 3U2 L' 2D2 3D 3B2 F 2U2 3F' 3R U 3L B' 3B2 3R' 3D2 2U' F' 3L2 2F D 3U2 3F' F' 3L 2R' R 3B' 3R 2F 3R 2B2 L' B' 2F' 3L2 R2 3D 2F2 3D' 3U' U' L' 3U' B 3B' 2F' 3U 3L D2 3D2 U2 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 R2 D L U' F U' D' R2 B2 L D L' D2 B' L B' D2 Rw
*2. *R B2 U F' B2 U' L' B2 F' U L U L2 F B' L2 U' B' L R
*3. *L' U' F B2 R' F' B' R' D F' R L' F B' U2 B2 R' U2 F Rw' Uw
*4. *B2 F2 U L' D L2 U' B D2 U' L' U D2 R' L2 U' B' D B Rw' Uw2
*5. *B' U2 D2 R' L' F B R2 U2 B' R U' R2 D2 U2 L F D' R Fw' Uw'
*6. *D' U L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D R L U' F U R2 D' L F2 B R' Fw Uw'
*7. *R2 U' L R' F U R2 U' R' U' L2 F2 L' F' U2 L2 F R U' L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*8. *U' R2 L2 U B' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 B' L R' B2 R2 F D' U L Fw Uw2
*9. *L' U' L R' B2 R L2 B D2 R2 L2 U R L2 D' B L R U' F Rw' Uw
*10. *L2 B U' L' B2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 F' U R U L2 B D' U R2 U' D' Rw' Uw'
*11. *L2 F D' B2 F L B' R' U D' B2 F D' L R' D' B2 L U R2 U Fw Uw
*12. *U B' R' B' R' L2 D2 F' B' U' B' L' F R B' U' B2 F' D L2 Fw Uw2
*13. *U F2 R F2 L F L2 F' B' U2 L F L2 F2 L' D B D2 B'
*14. *R D B R D' L F B U' B2 L' D2 R U' R B D' F2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw
*15. *L U2 D' B2 L2 R D' L R' B2 F D U B' L F B2 L' R D F Rw Uw2
*16. *L R2 U L R F U' D B2 R U R' D2 L2 R' B D' B U' Fw Uw'
*17. *F' L' U F L' R U' B2 F R2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 U R' D L' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*18. *U F2 B2 L2 R2 U B U L' F R' D U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' F' L' Fw Uw2
*19. *F D L R' U2 L2 F' U' D2 F R' L' F2 B' L U' R F L2 F' Rw Uw2
*20. *U2 R F2 D B2 R L2 B2 D F B L2 R' F2 L' D' R' L' B R Fw Uw
*21. *L' B U2 L2 U' F' R B2 D' R2 D R' U2 B R' D' U' L' R D F Rw2 Uw'
*22. *L2 U' F2 U B U' L2 R' F U2 D R' D' U2 L' D B' R F2 Rw' Uw2
*23. *D' F' L U' F' R L' U2 F2 R' B2 R F2 U F2 R2 L D F2 B
*24. *R' U' R2 F' B2 D' B2 F L D L B' R2 B' R' U R' D U' F R' Fw
*25. *F' R2 B2 L' U' R' U2 B2 L U B L2 U' D F L B2 R B Rw2 Uw
*26. *L' U2 R' F' D' U' B2 L' U L' U L F' D F U' B' U' R' D2 F' Rw2 Uw
*27. *R2 L2 U2 R2 B L' F2 B' D2 R U D L2 U' R2 L D R' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*28. *R2 D' L2 D2 F' B' L2 D U' L' D' R D L U2 B F2 R D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*29. *L2 F2 U L B' F L' D2 L R2 F' L B' R2 L' U L F L Fw Uw
*30. *B' F2 L R' B R L' F2 U' D2 B' R' U F2 U' R B' F' L D U' Fw Uw'
*31. *F2 U' F' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 F' L2 B2 D F2 L' B' F' L' U' L' D' U2 Fw Uw2
*32. *U F' B U R L' F' L2 U D L2 R' D' U B' D2 L U' D2 Rw'
*33. *B L B R U R U2 B' F2 R2 B' U2 F D R' D2 B' L U' L' Fw' Uw2
*34. *L2 U L2 B2 U' B' R' F2 L U' D2 B2 D2 B' D' U F D R F
*35. *U2 R F U F B2 D' F' L U F' U' B L B' U D L2 B U' Fw' Uw
*36. *D' R' B2 U B U R F D2 F B' L' R F' B' L' B2 F' D R Fw Uw2
*37. *L2 F' D2 F B L R2 F' R L' D2 R2 U2 L' R2 B U D' F' L' Fw Uw'
*38. *B R2 F' L2 R B' D U R2 B2 F2 D2 R' L2 B' U B2 R' U R2 D' Fw Uw'
*39. *L' B U R F2 R' F L' U' B2 D U2 F2 B' L' R' D2 B D F2 L' Fw Uw
*40. *F2 R B U' B F2 L2 R' F2 B R L2 U' L' D2 L' B' U2 L2 D' U2 Fw Uw
*41. *D' F U' F2 R2 U F2 B U2 L U L' D F2 B2 D2 L' F U' D2 R' Fw Uw
*42. *B2 U2 D2 F' D' L F2 B2 L' D' L2 F' D R' U L D F B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*43. *B F D' U' B R' U2 D2 L2 D B R' B2 L F R2 U2 B U2 R Fw Uw
*44. *F R' B F U' D' R2 D R2 L' B2 U' R' B2 F2 U' D2 F' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*45. *B' D' B2 U2 R U' D2 L2 U2 D R U B' R2 D U R U2 B Rw' Uw
*46. *B' U2 B' L D2 R' L2 F2 D' R B2 F U2 B2 F' L2 F U' F D' Fw Uw2
*47. *F2 R' U R2 U B R2 F R2 U' R2 F' U' L' R' F2 U D2 F2 R B Rw Uw'
*48. *U F2 R2 L2 B' D2 R B' L2 F' U' B2 D' L U' D' F2 B2 D B' Rw2 Uw
*49. *D2 F' R2 L U2 D2 B2 U' F' L2 R' U D2 L R D2 F2 B' L
*50. *D B R2 F L U' F2 L' D2 B' R' D R D2 U' R' U2 D' B2 R U
*51. *B2 R F' U F R2 F L2 U' D L F B2 D' R' B' D' F2 L' F Rw' Uw2
*52. *F' B2 R L F2 L' R2 F L' U2 F D R D F2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 Rw Uw
*53. *D B' L' B2 D U' R L U2 L2 B' D' L' U2 R' U' L' U' L F2 Rw' Uw
*54. *R' B2 F2 U L U' B' R U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D' R L B2 L' F2 R Fw Uw'
*55. *U F2 D L U2 B' D R' U2 B U' D' R2 B2 U R2 L' U' D' B2 D' Rw' Uw2
*56. *F D' F2 R' U' L' D2 B' L' F' D' R' F B2 D2 R2 U' D' F R2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *U' R' L D U2 L F2 B' U2 R L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' B2 R2 B R2 F' Rw Uw2
*58. *L2 R D F' R2 L' F' D U2 L B L' F2 B2 L R' F U' D' Fw Uw'
*59. *R F' R U2 D2 L' R2 D2 F D L F2 U L2 D' U' L2 F D R B' Rw
*60. *B L' R U' B' L2 B' F2 R L F' D F' U2 F' R' B R' F2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*61. *U' D' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' D' R2 U' R2 D B D F' D' B' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*62. *L' B R F U2 B D2 R' B2 D L2 D U2 B2 D' F D B D' U R2 Fw Uw'
*63. *F' B U L2 B' L' F L2 B2 F D' U2 L R U R L2 F R' U' D' Fw Uw'
*64. *B' R2 B' D2 R2 D F B L' U L R D2 R' D' L' F2 R2 L' B' Rw Uw'
*65. *B2 U F R2 L D U L B' F L' R F' D' B L F' B' U2 B R Fw
*66. *L2 D R F' U2 B R F2 B' L B' R U L F2 D R2 D L' D' R Fw Uw
*67. *U L2 B U2 D' B' U2 D' F' R2 F L F2 L B' L' U2 R' L Fw' Uw
*68. *D2 B2 D' F' U D' F' L F' D' U' L R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 Uw2
*69. *U2 F2 U B2 F2 L F2 B' R U D R' B' L' D2 U2 F2 D L' Fw' Uw'
*70. *U L2 U' B' U2 B R2 L' B' D F2 R2 F' B D2 B' F R2 B2 F2 D' Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' D' R2 F' R B U L' D' R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B2
*2. *D B2 R F2 L' F' B2 D L B U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2
*3. *F L2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D L U' L2 R2 F U2 R' U' R'
*4. *B' D L2 U' L' B2 R' U' B L2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R'
*5. *F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 L B2 R F2 U' F2 U2 F' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U L2 F' B L D2 R2 U D2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 B' R2
*2. *F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' B D' L D R B' F' L U L'
*3. *R2 B' R2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F' R' F2 R D' F L D L2 B' R'
*4. *R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U R U2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 U R' U'
*5. *R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B' D B2 F R U' B' F D' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' F D2 B L2 R' F2 D U' R D2
*2. *F U2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R' D' L' R B2 D' B2 F D2 F2
*3. *F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 L D' F R' B' D F' R' F
*4. *D2 L U2 L U2 F2 U2 L R U2 L D' L B' U2 L' R' B R' D' B2
*5. *U2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' F' R' U L2 R D' R F R U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F B L2 U' R U2 L' F' D' F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B U2 F L2 F D2 R2 B2 L' B' R2 U' L2 D U L2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 L D2 F' L' F L' D' L R' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 F2
*3. *B L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R' U L U2 R' F D' F' U R
*4. *D' Uw' U' L' Fw2 Uw L D' F' Uw U' L2 Rw2 R D Fw2 F2 U Rw' D F U' F2 R' U2 R D Uw R' B' F' R Fw Rw' D2 U' L' Uw2 Fw D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F
*3. *D B2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' B' R' U2 R' F U R D' U'
*4. *L2 D2 Uw Fw' L' R' D2 R B R' Uw R' D' U R U2 B2 F' L' Fw' R D2 L Rw2 D2 Uw R2 Fw L2 Fw2 D' U2 L Uw' Rw R' B' Uw Fw Uw2
*5. *Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' D' Fw' U' Rw2 Uw2 U B2 Bw F2 Rw2 D2 Uw Bw' F D' Rw Bw' L2 Dw' Uw U' Fw2 L' Rw2 B Bw' Dw' Bw L2 Uw Lw B' Fw D U Rw' B2 Rw' D' F2 Uw' Fw Rw' F' U2 B' Lw2 B' Fw L B Fw2 D' Rw B Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R F' R U R2 U F'
*3. *U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 F L2 R2 F' U F2 R B2 F2 D' F' U2 L U'
*4. *B F2 D' B F D L D' U L' Rw' F D Uw U2 Fw' F' D U' R2 B2 D' B2 Rw D' L R B D Fw' F' Rw F2 Rw2 D' B2 L' Uw' F Rw'
*5. *F2 Dw Lw2 Bw F2 L2 Rw' Bw' L2 Lw Dw' Fw2 L' B Bw' R' Dw2 B L Uw2 B F Dw' Rw B' F L Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw U2 F Dw' U2 Bw2 F2 Rw B F L Fw' Uw F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw R B2 Rw2 Bw2 L R' U Rw2 Fw2 Lw B' F2
*6. *D' 2D' L' 2R' 2B 2F2 2R' 2F' 2L' 3R' 3U2 U2 B' F2 2L 3R 2R2 2U' 3F 2D 2R' 3U2 2U2 U2 L 3U2 B 3R2 B' 3F2 2R2 R2 2D2 2L 3F2 L' U2 3F U 2L' 2U 2R2 2D 2B' U R U F R' D 3F' 2F 3R 2F' F' 2R B F2 2L' D' 2D' 2L2 R2 3F2 R2 D2 2L2 3R2 R' D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' F2 U F' R U2 F'
*3. *F' R D L2 U R' U2 R2 L F R2 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 D L2 D'
*4. *Rw' R2 U B' Fw F D Fw' U' B' R2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' R' B2 F U2 Fw2 U2 B Uw U B' Fw' Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 B F2 Rw2 F Uw2 L2 D' R2 Uw' U
*5. *Dw Uw2 F2 R' Uw' L Bw' L' Fw U Bw Lw2 U2 L Rw2 R Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' U' B' Lw U' L Lw' Rw' Uw' U2 Lw' Uw' U L' Uw2 U2 L Bw2 L' Dw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 D' Dw2 B2 U' Fw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 F' Lw B Bw D' F' Lw' Dw Rw'
*6. *B2 3F 2R2 D2 3U' 2U L' 2L2 D' B2 2B' 2F 2L' R2 3U2 F' D' 2D 3U L 2L2 2D 3U2 2L 2B2 2F2 3U2 L 3R' 2B 3F 2F2 F2 L2 2L' R' 2B' 2R2 U2 R 2F2 L 2D 3F R2 D 2U2 B D' 3U2 2U' R2 2F2 U' L2 2B2 2U' 2F' F' D L R B2 3F 2L 2U' 2L2 3R 2R D2
*7. *2R2 3U 3B 2D 3U2 U' 3F F R2 3D' 2B' 3B2 L' B' 2F' F' L' 3R2 3U2 3R2 R2 F2 3U B 3D 2L F 3U' 3R 2U2 2B U2 2R' 2U2 3R2 3F' R 2U2 3B 2L 3D B L 3R B 3F' 2D' 3F' 2F2 2R' U2 2B 2R 2B' 3B 2F F2 R B 2F' D 3U F' D' 3D' 3U' 2L2 3R 2B2 3D 3U' 3F 2L2 2D 3U' U 3F2 L B' 3D 2F' 3L2 2B 2F' R' 3D 3F' F U 2B 3U2 3B' 3L' 3R 2R' 3U2 B2 3B2 3F F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR3- DL3- UL0+ U4+ R5- D2- L0+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R5- D4+ L5+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR3+ DR0+ DL1- UL5- U4- R5- D6+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R0+ D1+ L2- ALL2- UR DR 
*3. *UR5+ DR2- DL2- UL3+ U6+ R6+ D5- L5- ALL4- y2 U0+ R5+ D2- L3+ ALL3+ 
*4. *UR0+ DR1- DL5+ UL1- U1- R2+ D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R3- D5- L3+ ALL5+ UR DR 
*5. *UR5- DR1+ DL5- UL4- U5- R6+ D3+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R3+ D0+ L1- ALL4- UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' B' L U' B' L' U' l r' b'
*2. *U' L' B' U B L' R U' l r' b'
*3. *L R U' R L B' R' L r u
*4. *L B' L' R U' R B' U l' r' b u
*5. *B U L' B' U' L U r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, 4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-5, 6)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, -2)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U R B L' R' L' U B' U B'
*2. *U R U L U R U' R' U B U'
*3. *R L U R' L' R' L R' U R' B'
*4. *B L B L R U L B U' L' R
*5. *U B L B' U' R' B U L U' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 F' U F2 U2 R U' R2
*3. *U B2 R B2 U D2 F' R2 B' L' U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 D
*4. *D' Uw2 Fw' D2 F' D2 F' R' D' B' F2 L2 Rw B' Rw R2 D2 R' Uw' L' Rw D2 L2 F2 Rw' B Rw Fw' F' D2 L' Rw' Uw' U R2 F D Uw' Rw Uw
*5. *Rw' Dw' U B R Dw2 Lw' B Dw' Uw2 L2 B' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw' F' L2 R2 Bw' F Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw L2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Lw2 D B' Dw' R2 Bw' Fw' F2 Dw U' F D2 R B R' Dw2 F' Uw2 F' U' Bw' D' U' Fw2 L2 Rw D2 Lw D2 Fw2 Lw
*OH. *U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 F' L' R2 D' U L2 R F2 D2 R2 B
*Clock. *UR2- DR4+ DL4+ UL1- U1+ R3- D4+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U3- R1+ D3- L4+ ALL2- UR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U L' R L' B' U B R' b
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *L R' U R L U' L' R' B' R' B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' R' r' b f F r' b f R' F' L R B' L B' L'
*2. *L' l' L' f' F' R' r' b l' b R F' R' F R' B L
*3. *f' F l' L' B R l r b' L' F' R B' L
*4. *r f l' r' f r' b l B' F L R B L' F' R
*5. *b l' b B r' b' f' F' L F R' B L B' F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' Uw R B' Uw Lw U' L' B' Rw Bw' Lw Uw Lw' Bw Rw u' l r' b
*2. *U' Rw' Bw' R' Lw' Rw' L B Lw' U' R' Uw Rw Uw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw' Lw l r'
*3. *Uw' L' B' Uw' Rw' U L' B' Rw Lw B Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' Rw' Bw l r' b
*4. *Bw L' Rw' Bw U' Lw U' Rw U L' Uw Lw Rw' Bw' Uw Rw Bw' u r' b'
*5. *R Uw Bw B Rw U Bw U Rw B' Lw Rw' Uw' Rw Lw Uw' Bw Rw u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 D R D R U R U L2 D R2 D L2 U R U L2 D R3 U L D R D L3 D R3 U L3 U R D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U3 L2 D3 L U2 R3 D L2 D R2 U3 L2
*2. *D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R U2 R D R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R2 U L2 D2 R D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D R2 D L3 U3 R D3 R2
*3. *R D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U R U R2 D L D R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R U2 R2 D2 L2 D R U L U R D2 L2
*4. *D2 R2 U L U R D L2 D R D L U R D R2 U2 L D2 R U L D L U3 R2 D2
*5. *R D2 L U R2 D L2 U2 R D L U R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 U R U R D2 L3 U R U R2 D2 L3 U2 R3 D L D R D L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 U L2 D2 L U2 R D3 R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B L D R' B2 L F2 R' B' U2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R D2 R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R B L U' R2 B L' R B' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 D' B2 U F R' B2 U' L F R2 F' B' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 D L2 R D' F2 R B D' B' L2 B U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B U2 R' F R' D' L' U' R B D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 B' R D B' F' U2 B' D U' B'
*2. *U2 D R' D B R' B2 R F' R2 U2 L U2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R
*3. *D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 U' F U' R2 F' L' D B
*4. *L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' B' F2 U' F U' F2 R' U'
*5. *R' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D F2 D' R' F' U' L B' D R' F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UB UL UB UR UB UR UL RF UR UF UL LB UL UB UR UF RF LF UF UL UB RB UB LF UF UR RB UR RB LF DB DL DB DL DR DF RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UB+2 RB UB-2 DL+2 LF UF+2 DL-2 LB+2 DR-
*2. *UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR LB UL RF UF UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UL RF UR RF RB LF UL UB UR LB RB UB RB UB LF UF UL UF LB LF DB LB RB DB DL LB UB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+ UR UB- RF+2 DR+ RF+ LF+2 UL- DR- DF+2
*3. *UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL UB LB UL UF UB RF UF UR UB UL UB LB UB UL RF RB UR UF LF UL LB UB LB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF RB DL LB UB UR RF DB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL+2 UF UL+ UB+2 RF-2 DF+2 RF+2 RB- DF+
*4. *UR UF UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UB LB RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UF UR UB UR UL LB LF UL UF UR RB UR RF UR UB UR LF UF DR DB RB DL LB DR RB UB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LF+ UF LF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ LB+ UB- LF-2 DL LF+2 DB DF LF DF+2 DL+ DF RF-
*5. *UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UF LB RF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL LB UL UB RB UR RF UR RB LF UF UL LF UF UL UF UB DB LB DB LB DF DL LF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LF+2 UL LF-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 UB+ DL+ LB+ DF+2 RF DF+


----------



## MilanDas (May 19, 2020)

Hey Mike,

Could you help me set up an account on the competition site?

Edit: I got a 40 on the first FMC Scramble, should I just report results here until I have the account?


----------



## vovker (May 21, 2020)

15 puzzle:
1. 10.112
2. 10.113
3. 12.745
4. 6.289
5. 11.617


----------



## Jacck (May 23, 2020)

I now have at least three valid results in every possible ranking in 2020 

EDIT: And now I have done all attempts this week: 33/34 events with a valid result, in total 5 DNF's (week 2020-15 was 33/34 with 4 DNF's), two of them were avoidable (match the scramble and 15 puzzle).


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 24, 2020)

My weekly results definitely showcase all the non-WCA puzzling I've been doing the last few weeks. still fun but I've had 3x3 solves today faster than my first 2x2 attempt!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2020)

Results for week 21: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(129)
1.  1.49 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.58 OriginalUsername
3.  1.63 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.66 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.69 ExultantCarn
6.  1.80 wuque man
7.  1.83 BrianJ
8.  1.85 Rubadcar
9.  2.02 JoXCuber
10.  2.11 turtwig
11.  2.19 TipsterTrickster
12.  2.30 asacuber
13.  2.34 NathanaelCubes
14.  2.36 Jaime CG
15.  2.41 Sean Hartman
16.  2.43 JakubDrobny
17.  2.46 CubicOreo
18.  2.54 smackbadatskewb
19.  2.57 thecubingwizard
20.  2.59 Logan
21.  2.69 BigBoyMicah
22.  2.80 Valken
23.  2.81 [email protected]
24.  2.85 BradyCubes08
25.  2.92 u Cube
26.  2.95 NewoMinx
27.  2.97 Lim Hung
28.  3.07 Rafaello
28.  3.07 cuberkid10
30.  3.10 MCuber
31.  3.15 mihnea3000
32.  3.19 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.19 BraydenTheCuber
34.  3.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  3.30 Liam Wadek
36.  3.35 Coinman_
37.  3.47 Awder
37.  3.47 ProStar
39.  3.52 Torch
40.  3.53 SebastianCarrillo
41.  3.57 VJW
41.  3.57 Micah Morrison
41.  3.57 Olexandr Seniuk
44.  3.58 ngmh
45.  3.61 dollarstorecubes
46.  3.62 Manatee 10235
47.  3.63 Antto Pitkänen
48.  3.72 oliver sitja sichel
49.  3.82 tJardigradHe
50.  3.83 Sub1Hour
51.  3.89 KingCanyon
52.  3.91 G2013
53.  3.94 fun at the joy
54.  3.99 [email protected]
55.  4.02 VIBE_ZT
56.  4.08 ichcubegern
57.  4.13 d2polld
58.  4.14 Zagros
59.  4.15 Rollercoasterben
60.  4.16 Fred Lang
61.  4.17 2017LAMB06
62.  4.21 DonovanTheCool
62.  4.21 Trig0n
64.  4.23 DGCubes
65.  4.26 toinou06cubing
66.  4.27 MattP98
67.  4.29 FaLoL
68.  4.36 Samuel Kevin
69.  4.37 BleachedTurtle
70.  4.39 begiuli65
71.  4.40 Henry Lipka
72.  4.41 Keenan Johnson
73.  4.45 [email protected]
74.  4.51 Kit Clement
74.  4.51 John Benwell
76.  4.53 MilanDas
77.  4.57 Triangles_are_cubers
78.  4.59 BenChristman1
79.  4.64 colegemuth
80.  4.66 RandomPerson84
81.  4.67 Koen van Aller
82.  4.68 Ian Pang
82.  4.68 weatherman223
84.  4.69 revaldoah
84.  4.69 Schmizee
86.  4.74 Sir E Brum
86.  4.74 NevEr_QeyX
88.  4.78 Comvat
89.  5.03 KingTim96
90.  5.12 abunickabhi
91.  5.13 Parke187
92.  5.16 GTGil
93.  5.22 bennettstouder
94.  5.43 Cooki348
95.  5.45 I'm A Cuber
96.  5.51 skewby_cuber
97.  5.52 FLS99
98.  5.53 Nutybaconator
99.  5.54 MarixPix
100.  5.55 Glomnipotent
101.  5.63 SonofRonan
101.  5.63 Gan Air SM
103.  5.68 wearephamily1719
104.  5.74 teehee_elan
105.  5.80 FinnTheCuber
106.  5.81 lumes2121
107.  5.90 ok cuber
108.  5.91 nevinscph
109.  6.06 filmip
110.  6.51 mhcubergamer
111.  6.55 Hunter Eric Deardurff
112.  6.58 PingPongCuber
113.  6.84 Mike3451
114.  6.96 linus.sch
115.  7.07 N4Cubing
116.  7.33 CubiBubi
117.  7.38 TommyC
118.  7.60 patriotdave
119.  7.81 LittleLumos
120.  8.07 HighQualityCollection
121.  8.09 UnknownCanvas
122.  8.51 One Wheel
123.  8.54 [email protected]
124.  9.13 DUDECUBER
125.  9.43 freshcuber.de
126.  10.20 thomas.sch
127.  10.65 Jacck
128.  12.45 EngineeringBrian
129.  14.22 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(151)
1.  7.14 jakgun0130
2.  7.74 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.83 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  8.08 smackbadatskewb
5.  8.21 Varun Mohanraj
5.  8.21 Lim Hung
7.  8.27 BrianJ
8.  8.28 tJardigradHe
9.  8.56 OriginalUsername
9.  8.56 ExultantCarn
11.  8.59 gottagitgud
12.  8.69 cuberkid10
13.  8.73 2017LAMB06
14.  8.74 Manatee 10235
15.  8.75 DGCubes
16.  8.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  8.91 riz3ndrr
18.  8.99 thecubingwizard
19.  9.05 Sean Hartman
20.  9.14 Legomanz
21.  9.21 Micah Morrison
22.  9.25 NathanaelCubes
23.  9.26 mihnea3000
24.  9.28 AidanNoogie
25.  9.34 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  9.39 ichcubegern
27.  9.41 Olexandr Seniuk
28.  9.43 Rubadcar
29.  9.45 FaLoL
30.  9.51 parkertrager
31.  9.52 BigBoyMicah
32.  9.79 Owen Morrison
33.  9.82 Liam Wadek
34.  9.84 Logan
35.  9.95 MichaelNielsen
36.  9.96 dollarstorecubes
37.  10.06 Nutybaconator
38.  10.11 NewoMinx
39.  10.13 JoXCuber
40.  10.20 turtwig
41.  10.23 NevEr_QeyX
42.  10.50 JakubDrobny
43.  10.54 [email protected]
43.  10.54 Valken
45.  10.67 Cubing5life
46.  10.78 MCuber
46.  10.78 fun at the joy
48.  10.84 Samuel Kevin
49.  10.85 CubicOreo
50.  10.86 skewby_cuber
51.  10.88 BradenTheMagician
52.  10.97 KrokosB
53.  11.34 DonovanTheCool
54.  11.37 MattP98
55.  11.48 RandomPerson84
56.  11.66 Ian Pang
57.  11.76 u Cube
58.  11.79 Fred Lang
59.  11.86 Rafaello
60.  11.87 Torch
61.  11.92 G2013
62.  11.94 Antto Pitkänen
63.  11.95 Rollercoasterben
64.  11.96 20luky3
65.  12.03 xyzzy
66.  12.10 Keenan Johnson
67.  12.23 abunickabhi
68.  12.31 Koen van Aller
69.  12.32 oliver sitja sichel
70.  12.35 SebastianCarrillo
71.  12.42 [email protected]
72.  12.48 GTGil
73.  12.54 OJ Cubing
74.  12.56 ngmh
75.  12.80 danvie
76.  12.84 abhijat
77.  12.94 Henry Lipka
77.  12.94 Kit Clement
79.  13.08 Sub1Hour
80.  13.17 BraydenTheCuber
81.  13.31 BleachedTurtle
82.  13.33 TheKravCuber
83.  13.34 KingCanyon
84.  13.36 VJW
85.  13.51 MarixPix
86.  13.56 ican97
87.  13.59 Aadil- ali
88.  13.68 d2polld
89.  13.78 Cooki348
90.  13.83 KingTim96
91.  13.90 Parke187
92.  14.01 Glomnipotent
93.  14.19 [email protected]
94.  14.41 Imran Rahman
95.  14.43 begiuli65
96.  14.61 nevinscph
97.  14.67 topppits
98.  14.77 toinou06cubing
99.  14.83 bennettstouder
100.  14.85 Sir E Brum
101.  14.89 Jaime CG
102.  14.95 pizzacrust
103.  14.96 FLS99
104.  15.14 colegemuth
105.  15.37 lumes2121
105.  15.37 MilanDas
107.  15.38 VIBE_ZT
108.  15.57 Zagros
109.  15.70 drpfisherman
110.  15.79 [email protected]
111.  15.85 PingPongCuber
112.  15.96 mhcubergamer
112.  15.96 Schmizee
114.  16.13 Triangles_are_cubers
115.  16.15 thatkid
116.  17.06 revaldoah
117.  17.18 wearephamily1719
118.  17.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
119.  17.30 ProStar
120.  17.38 teehee_elan
121.  17.59 patriotdave
122.  17.89 Comvat
123.  18.13 MarkA64
124.  18.16 I'm A Cuber
125.  18.18 Ayce
126.  18.25 Petri Krzywacki
127.  18.49 John Benwell
128.  18.74 UnknownCanvas
129.  19.25 SonofRonan
130.  19.34 CodingCuber
131.  19.61 HighQualityCollection
132.  19.64 Gan Air SM
133.  19.75 DUDECUBER
134.  20.91 LittleLumos
135.  21.15 Mike3451
136.  21.40 ok cuber
137.  21.79 CubiBubi
138.  22.77 ricey
139.  23.54 One Wheel
140.  24.48 sporteisvogel
141.  24.71 FinnTheCuber
142.  25.98 linus.sch
143.  26.34 EngineeringBrian
144.  26.46 freshcuber.de
145.  28.40 [email protected]
146.  30.61 Sitina
147.  31.56 filmip
148.  31.63 Jacck
149.  35.50 William Martin Powell
150.  35.69 MatsBergsten
151.  36.48 thomas.sch


*4x4x4*(96)
1.  29.43 cuberkid10
2.  31.98 thecubingwizard
3.  32.02 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.72 BrianJ
5.  32.84 tJardigradHe
6.  33.12 mihnea3000
7.  33.33 Valken
8.  33.74 OriginalUsername
9.  34.12 ichcubegern
10.  34.40 Sean Hartman
11.  35.21 Micah Morrison
12.  35.49 G2013
13.  35.52 JoXCuber
14.  36.30 FaLoL
15.  36.92 JakubDrobny
16.  36.94 Rubadcar
17.  37.40 NewoMinx
18.  37.90 dollarstorecubes
19.  38.24 Lim Hung
20.  38.48 Logan
21.  39.42 MCuber
22.  39.77 Coinman_
23.  39.89 CubicOreo
24.  39.94 Olexandr Seniuk
25.  40.59 Torch
26.  41.68 BigBoyMicah
27.  43.41 20luky3
28.  43.57 BradenTheMagician
29.  43.61 turtwig
30.  44.06 DGCubes
31.  44.33 Nutybaconator
32.  44.57 begiuli65
33.  44.73 abunickabhi
34.  45.15 NevEr_QeyX
35.  46.00 nevinscph
36.  46.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  46.41 Keenan Johnson
38.  46.71 Sub1Hour
39.  46.84 xyzzy
40.  46.88 NathanaelCubes
41.  48.48 Henry Lipka
42.  48.76 MarixPix
43.  49.05 colegemuth
44.  50.12 Liam Wadek
45.  51.30 Rollercoasterben
46.  51.56 MattP98
47.  51.71 Cubing5life
48.  52.18 Zagros
49.  52.47 BleachedTurtle
50.  52.54 KingTim96
51.  52.56 bennettstouder
52.  53.26 thatkid
53.  53.50 skewby_cuber
54.  53.64 ngmh
55.  54.54 revaldoah
56.  54.59 Parke187
57.  54.67 DonovanTheCool
58.  56.01 MilanDas
59.  56.43 lumes2121
60.  56.47 Glomnipotent
61.  57.09 Cooki348
62.  57.49 Koen van Aller
63.  58.89 John Benwell
64.  59.39 PingPongCuber
65.  1:00.27 toinou06cubing
66.  1:00.36 VIBE_ZT
67.  1:00.48 VJW
68.  1:00.90 SonofRonan
69.  1:00.92 [email protected]
70.  1:01.25 FLS99
71.  1:03.63 Ian Pang
72.  1:04.89 KingCanyon
73.  1:05.64 HighQualityCollection
74.  1:06.03 UnknownCanvas
75.  1:07.58 Triangles_are_cubers
76.  1:08.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
77.  1:09.42 d2polld
78.  1:10.12 LittleLumos
79.  1:10.83 BraydenTheCuber
80.  1:11.59 Sir E Brum
81.  1:12.27 ProStar
82.  1:15.57 One Wheel
83.  1:18.03 [email protected]
84.  1:18.27 TheKravCuber
85.  1:19.15 Petri Krzywacki
86.  1:20.51 wearephamily1719
87.  1:21.49 ok cuber
88.  1:28.20 linus.sch
89.  1:31.71 Schmizee
90.  1:32.44 teehee_elan
91.  1:37.75 freshcuber.de
92.  1:39.52 sporteisvogel
93.  1:50.38 [email protected]
94.  1:53.51 Jacck
95.  1:55.72 CubiBubi
96.  2:04.64 thomas.sch


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  1:00.17 Sean Hartman
2.  1:01.21 OriginalUsername
3.  1:01.31 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:02.61 tJardigradHe
5.  1:02.90 FaLoL
6.  1:03.16 Lim Hung
7.  1:06.30 NewoMinx
8.  1:07.80 Valken
9.  1:08.29 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:08.35 Coinman_
11.  1:08.55 ichcubegern
12.  1:10.47 Torch
13.  1:10.91 Micah Morrison
14.  1:11.39 BrianJ
15.  1:15.28 JakubDrobny
16.  1:17.02 G2013
17.  1:20.43 Henry Lipka
18.  1:21.14 CubicOreo
19.  1:21.24 xyzzy
20.  1:21.33 nevinscph
21.  1:21.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  1:22.60 abunickabhi
23.  1:24.73 DGCubes
24.  1:25.05 MilanDas
25.  1:26.19 Olexandr Seniuk
26.  1:26.27 NevEr_QeyX
27.  1:26.51 turtwig
28.  1:28.90 Logan
29.  1:30.85 colegemuth
30.  1:31.19 20luky3
31.  1:32.67 BleachedTurtle
32.  1:34.57 MattP98
33.  1:36.30 Liam Wadek
34.  1:36.82 VJW
35.  1:37.77 NathanaelCubes
36.  1:41.55 MarixPix
37.  1:44.01 Rollercoasterben
38.  1:44.11 Zagros
39.  1:45.11 PingPongCuber
40.  1:45.88 Cooki348
41.  1:46.37 Hunter Eric Deardurff
42.  1:56.35 Glomnipotent
43.  1:57.97 UnknownCanvas
44.  2:00.00 topppits
45.  2:02.87 BigBoyMicah
46.  2:03.08 FLS99
47.  2:03.85 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  2:05.82 LittleLumos
49.  2:06.06 bennettstouder
50.  2:06.85 John Benwell
51.  2:16.89 HighQualityCollection
52.  2:20.16 ngmh
53.  2:20.86 One Wheel
54.  2:26.26 revaldoah
55.  2:34.23 Sir E Brum
56.  2:45.56 Petri Krzywacki
57.  2:48.32 [email protected]
58.  2:52.96 ok cuber
59.  2:57.94 Jacck
60.  3:06.97 thomas.sch
61.  3:18.37 freshcuber.de
62.  3:22.18 wearephamily1719
63.  3:28.14 sporteisvogel
64.  3:49.78 MatsBergsten
65.  3:52.31 teehee_elan
66.  4:17.78 Jrg


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:47.08 Sean Hartman
2.  1:48.68 Lim Hung
3.  1:57.27 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:00.20 JoXCuber
5.  2:00.67 Manatee 10235
6.  2:03.08 FaLoL
7.  2:05.35 NewoMinx
8.  2:09.89 nevinscph
9.  2:12.43 OriginalUsername
10.  2:14.81 TommyC
11.  2:15.49 Valken
12.  2:24.24 Torch
13.  2:37.60 xyzzy
14.  2:39.81 CubicOreo
15.  2:42.85 colegemuth
16.  2:48.32 NevEr_QeyX
17.  2:49.08 abunickabhi
18.  2:52.64 MilanDas
19.  2:52.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  3:02.69 Liam Wadek
21.  3:03.38 Logan
22.  3:06.39 VJW
23.  3:13.93 Zagros
24.  3:27.47 NathanaelCubes
25.  3:34.28 Rollercoasterben
26.  3:43.53 UnknownCanvas
27.  3:45.33 FLS99
28.  3:53.93 One Wheel
29.  4:12.99 HighQualityCollection
30.  4:36.28 LittleLumos
31.  4:38.99 filmip
32.  5:28.12 Jacck
33.  5:34.90 [email protected]
34.  5:43.24 ngmh
35.  6:09.76 thomas.sch
36.  6:34.13 sporteisvogel
37.  6:42.10 freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:28.69 Lim Hung
2.  2:50.74 ichcubegern
3.  2:52.82 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:59.08 JoXCuber
5.  3:03.72 Coinman_
6.  3:07.13 NewoMinx
7.  3:14.65 OriginalUsername
8.  3:15.46 Torch
9.  3:29.84 nevinscph
10.  3:34.68 xyzzy
11.  3:35.97 Keroma12
12.  3:44.72 Valken
13.  3:45.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
14.  4:03.84 CubicOreo
15.  4:05.52 MilanDas
16.  4:06.33 DGCubes
17.  4:08.86 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  4:56.70 NathanaelCubes
19.  4:58.70 Liam Wadek
20.  5:06.41 Zagros
21.  5:49.59 FLS99
22.  5:51.48 HighQualityCollection
23.  6:47.25 LittleLumos
24.  7:32.39 Jacck
25.  7:41.59 filmip
26.  8:17.63 [email protected]
27.  9:09.18 thomas.sch
28.  11:05.02 freshcuber.de
29.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
29.  DNF sporteisvogel
29.  DNF MatsBergsten
29.  DNF DonovanTheCool


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(52)
1.  4.48 Legomanz
2.  5.02 TommyC
3.  5.26 ProStar


Spoiler



4.  5.94 JoXCuber
5.  6.70 turtwig
6.  6.98 ExultantCarn
7.  7.09 [email protected]
8.  8.69 OriginalUsername
9.  8.98 Khairur Rachim
10.  10.29 TipsterTrickster
11.  10.91 abunickabhi
12.  11.26 BrianJ
13.  11.46 JakubDrobny
14.  11.49 Lim Hung
15.  12.11 G2013
16.  12.99 smackbadatskewb
17.  14.05 Sean Hartman
18.  14.14 u Cube
19.  15.33 fun at the joy
20.  16.56 Logan
21.  16.79 NathanaelCubes
22.  17.98 Nutybaconator
23.  19.49 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  19.85 MattP98
25.  20.37 skewby_cuber
26.  23.80 BraydenTheCuber
27.  24.00 MatsBergsten
28.  24.63 MilanDas
29.  25.91 BleachedTurtle
30.  26.65 Torch
31.  28.94 nevinscph
32.  29.46 FLS99
33.  30.10 cuberkid10
34.  32.97 Rafaello
35.  34.38 Zagros
36.  34.61 DonovanTheCool
37.  35.65 Valken
38.  38.89 Jacck
39.  44.95 dollarstorecubes
39.  44.95 Sir E Brum
41.  46.31 filmip
42.  53.85 [email protected]
43.  54.63 NevEr_QeyX
44.  55.33 Koen van Aller
45.  56.51 toinou06cubing
46.  1:08.04 ngmh
47.  1:15.39 [email protected]
48.  1:37.53 thomas.sch
49.  1:51.03 Micah Morrison
50.  2:44.34 freshcuber.de
51.  DNF BenChristman1
51.  DNF ichcubegern


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  18.81 TommyC
2.  19.24 elliottk_
3.  20.19 daniel678


Spoiler



4.  22.52 Andrew_Rizo
5.  24.10 G2013
6.  32.44 abunickabhi
7.  33.10 ican97
8.  45.17 Keroma12
9.  47.78 NathanaelCubes
10.  53.12 Sean Hartman
11.  57.43 Logan
12.  1:00.85 nevinscph
13.  1:03.13 revaldoah
14.  1:03.89 MattP98
15.  1:12.49 fun at the joy
16.  1:16.88 thatkid
17.  1:18.80 Jaime CG
18.  1:25.35 FLS99
19.  1:32.20 Lim Hung
20.  1:34.55 Khairur Rachim
21.  1:39.23 MatsBergsten
22.  1:48.04 MilanDas
23.  1:48.05 Valken
24.  2:08.49 Sir E Brum
25.  2:20.09 PingPongCuber
26.  2:23.98 Zagros
27.  2:34.25 Jacck
28.  3:04.86 Rafaello
29.  3:25.09 Olexandr Seniuk
30.  3:26.63 CrispyCubing
31.  4:13.22 filmip
32.  4:19.10 LittleLumos
33.  5:54.26 [email protected]
34.  DNF [email protected]
34.  DNF ProStar
34.  DNF Ayce
34.  DNF Nutybaconator
34.  DNF ichcubegern
34.  DNF freshcuber.de
34.  DNF One Wheel
34.  DNF Micah Morrison
34.  DNF NevEr_QeyX
34.  DNF JoXCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:15.23 TommyC
2.  2:57.41 elliottk_
3.  4:29.19 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:47.44 MatsBergsten
5.  6:28.92 Lim Hung
6.  7:18.87 FLS99
7.  10:38.64 Jacck
8.  13:33.04 Sir E Brum
9.  16:30.40 LittleLumos
10.  17:33.36 PingPongCuber
11.  DNF MilanDas
11.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  10:43.47 nevinscph
2.  14:21.05 Jaime CG
3.  14:21.37 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  16:58.84 Jacck
5.  37:39.29 LittleLumos
6.  DNF MatsBergsten
6.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  46:21.28 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  52:15.93 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  4/4 20:16 Jacck
2.  4/4 22:24 MatsBergsten
3.  5/6 44:01 Zagros


Spoiler



4.  3/3 18:04 MilanDas
5.  3/4 36:23 LittleLumos
6.  1/3 10:52 DonovanTheCool
6.  1/3 18:44 BraydenTheCuber
6.  1/3 20:13 filmip
6.  0/3 4:05 NevEr_QeyX


*3x3x3 one-handed*(99)
1.  12.15 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.93 tJardigradHe
3.  13.13 smackbadatskewb


Spoiler



4.  13.33 BrianJ
5.  13.79 wuque man
6.  13.99 OriginalUsername
7.  14.08 Sean Hartman
8.  14.51 ichcubegern
9.  14.68 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  14.97 BigBoyMicah
11.  15.21 thecubingwizard
12.  15.32 CubicOreo
13.  16.19 2017LAMB06
13.  16.19 DonovanTheCool
15.  16.20 Lim Hung
16.  16.23 [email protected]
17.  16.38 Marcus Siu
18.  16.43 NathanaelCubes
19.  16.58 Legomanz
20.  16.68 gottagitgud
21.  16.98 RandomPerson84
22.  17.33 turtwig
23.  17.54 cuberkid10
23.  17.54 Coinman_
25.  17.63 mihnea3000
26.  17.98 JoXCuber
27.  17.99 Logan
28.  18.30 BradenTheMagician
29.  18.51 NevEr_QeyX
30.  18.66 FaLoL
31.  18.94 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  18.98 G2013
33.  19.18 Torch
34.  19.81 ngmh
35.  19.82 xyzzy
36.  19.89 Micah Morrison
37.  19.96 MCuber
38.  19.99 abunickabhi
39.  20.25 ProStar
40.  20.31 fun at the joy
41.  20.58 JakubDrobny
42.  20.60 Nutybaconator
43.  20.88 Manatee 10235
44.  21.20 Sub1Hour
45.  21.55 TheKravCuber
46.  22.17 Parke187
47.  22.48 Henry Lipka
48.  22.51 Antto Pitkänen
49.  23.17 Glomnipotent
50.  23.19 Olexandr Seniuk
51.  23.28 Valken
52.  23.94 DGCubes
53.  25.38 VJW
54.  25.60 skewby_cuber
55.  26.20 [email protected]
56.  26.28 d2polld
57.  26.70 BraydenTheCuber
58.  26.80 MattP98
59.  26.85 Owen Morrison
60.  26.93 lumes2121
61.  27.21 KingCanyon
62.  27.24 revaldoah
63.  27.28 Koen van Aller
64.  27.30 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  27.71 SebastianCarrillo
66.  27.79 Rafaello
67.  27.87 nevinscph
68.  28.43 MilanDas
69.  28.51 PingPongCuber
70.  28.91 BleachedTurtle
71.  29.00 begiuli65
72.  29.35 bennettstouder
73.  29.54 MarixPix
74.  30.57 VIBE_ZT
75.  30.67 Comvat
76.  31.36 ican97
77.  33.18 HighQualityCollection
78.  34.00 toinou06cubing
79.  34.32 freshcuber.de
80.  34.94 FLS99
81.  35.47 wearephamily1719
82.  35.74 Petri Krzywacki
83.  36.73 Sir E Brum
84.  37.12 teehee_elan
85.  38.64 I'm A Cuber
86.  39.99 Schmizee
87.  41.73 [email protected]
88.  42.17 Ian Pang
89.  44.90 LittleLumos
90.  47.87 One Wheel
91.  51.55 filmip
92.  54.09 ok cuber
93.  55.07 Jacck
94.  56.25 Mike3451
95.  58.74 Hunter Eric Deardurff
96.  1:11.65 thomas.sch
97.  1:30.99 [email protected]
98.  DNF KingTim96
98.  DNF pizzacrust


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  21.19 Lim Hung
2.  25.73 tJardigradHe
3.  33.25 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  39.50 Torch
5.  1:11.52 fun at the joy
6.  3:34.87 ngmh
7.  4:20.76 Ian Pang
8.  4:41.95 Jacck
9.  4:49.03 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  35.03 fun at the joy
2.  37.39 ichcubegern
3.  50.28 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  57.96 Valken
5.  1:05.65 Ian Pang
6.  1:06.70 Lim Hung
7.  1:18.96 FLS99
8.  2:15.73 Jacck
9.  2:25.05 freshcuber.de
10.  2:44.00 thomas.sch
11.  4:20.24 [email protected]
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF MilanDas


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  24.00 (24, 22, 26) Sebastien
2.  29.67 (30, 32, 27) Jacck
3.  34.67 (36, 34, 34) tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  36.33 (37, 28, 44) RyuKagamine
5.  37.00 (40, 37, 34) MilanDas
6.  51.33 (53, 43, 58) ngmh
7.  DNF (21, 26, DNS) G2013
7.  DNF (39, DNF, 29) filmip
7.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
7.  DNF (DNF, 39, DNS) DonovanTheCool
7.  DNF (39, DNF, DNS) parkertrager
7.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) MattP98


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  42.13 cuberkid10
2.  43.30 Khairur Rachim
3.  44.39 G2013


Spoiler



4.  45.60 BrianJ
5.  46.84 Sean Hartman
6.  48.61 JoXCuber
7.  48.69 tJardigradHe
8.  49.29 Valken
9.  50.93 Micah Morrison
10.  51.31 OriginalUsername
11.  53.80 ichcubegern
12.  54.14 turtwig
13.  57.09 BradenTheMagician
14.  58.16 Rubadcar
15.  59.27 NathanaelCubes
16.  59.32 DGCubes
17.  1:00.13 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:00.21 CubicOreo
19.  1:01.16 Torch
20.  1:01.43 Logan
21.  1:01.93 Rollercoasterben
22.  1:03.47 NevEr_QeyX
23.  1:03.56 colegemuth
24.  1:04.38 BigBoyMicah
25.  1:06.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  1:09.96 VJW
27.  1:10.27 Cooki348
28.  1:11.01 MilanDas
29.  1:13.54 nevinscph
30.  1:13.87 MarixPix
31.  1:14.21 KingTim96
32.  1:14.44 abunickabhi
33.  1:14.62 VIBE_ZT
34.  1:16.44 ngmh
35.  1:16.79 DonovanTheCool
36.  1:18.35 Zagros
37.  1:19.30 Nutybaconator
38.  1:19.92 [email protected]
39.  1:20.87 lumes2121
40.  1:21.44 Sir E Brum
41.  1:23.36 John Benwell
42.  1:24.11 UnknownCanvas
43.  1:24.28 skewby_cuber
44.  1:24.36 Glomnipotent
45.  1:24.98 Koen van Aller
46.  1:25.34 Ian Pang
47.  1:29.09 toinou06cubing
48.  1:29.29 KingCanyon
49.  1:29.78 revaldoah
50.  1:31.57 FLS99
51.  1:33.44 BraydenTheCuber
52.  1:37.12 wearephamily1719
53.  1:40.71 [email protected]
54.  1:43.62 patriotdave
55.  1:48.38 Schmizee
56.  1:52.88 ok cuber
57.  1:55.21 One Wheel
58.  1:55.23 teehee_elan
59.  2:14.17 freshcuber.de
60.  2:18.41 LittleLumos
61.  2:27.11 thomas.sch
62.  2:27.16 sporteisvogel
63.  2:29.23 [email protected]
64.  2:39.08 Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)
1.  1:49.79 tJardigradHe
2.  1:52.68 JoXCuber
3.  1:56.66 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.92 ichcubegern
5.  1:59.97 BrianJ
6.  2:02.22 Valken
7.  2:02.34 Micah Morrison
8.  2:03.42 OriginalUsername
9.  2:05.79 Coinman_
10.  2:13.62 Khairur Rachim
11.  2:17.18 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  2:19.09 CubicOreo
13.  2:29.58 turtwig
14.  2:31.90 abunickabhi
15.  2:33.34 NevEr_QeyX
16.  2:38.38 NathanaelCubes
17.  2:39.30 nevinscph
18.  2:49.90 Rollercoasterben
19.  2:53.22 Zagros
20.  2:54.64 MilanDas
21.  3:04.70 Cooki348
22.  3:09.69 MarixPix
23.  3:10.41 VJW
24.  3:11.43 colegemuth
25.  3:17.22 FLS99
26.  3:32.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
27.  3:44.37 ngmh
28.  4:03.84 revaldoah
29.  4:07.89 LittleLumos
30.  4:08.15 One Wheel
31.  4:21.45 Sir E Brum
32.  4:29.63 toinou06cubing
33.  5:00.21 ok cuber
34.  5:20.19 [email protected]
35.  5:24.43 [email protected]
36.  5:28.26 thomas.sch
37.  5:44.63 sporteisvogel
38.  5:54.61 Jacck
39.  6:10.91 freshcuber.de
40.  6:32.20 teehee_elan
41.  DNF TommyC


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)
1.  3:31.15 JoXCuber
2.  4:00.37 OriginalUsername
3.  4:14.44 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:17.24 Valken
5.  4:25.98 Micah Morrison
6.  4:46.89 nevinscph
7.  5:02.43 Aleksandar Dukleski
8.  5:06.73 CubicOreo
9.  5:29.61 NevEr_QeyX
10.  6:07.96 MilanDas
11.  6:08.81 Zagros
12.  6:12.21 VJW
13.  6:51.84 Rollercoasterben
14.  7:10.93 FLS99
15.  8:18.51 PingPongCuber
16.  8:42.98 One Wheel
17.  9:12.37 ngmh
18.  10:04.74 LittleLumos
19.  10:31.80 linus.sch
20.  11:05.37 thomas.sch
21.  11:07.91 sporteisvogel
22.  11:29.89 [email protected]
23.  11:56.26 Jacck
24.  14:20.00 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  6:01.72 Sean Hartman
2.  7:01.23 ichcubegern
3.  7:31.64 Coinman_


Spoiler



4.  7:42.71 OriginalUsername
5.  8:10.71 Valken
6.  8:53.70 nevinscph
7.  9:17.88 BradyCubes08
8.  9:29.16 CubicOreo
9.  9:32.27 MilanDas
10.  10:36.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  11:07.33 Hunter Eric Deardurff
12.  11:33.99 Zagros
13.  14:01.86 One Wheel
14.  14:13.33 FLS99
15.  15:56.62 LittleLumos
16.  17:53.65 linus.sch
17.  19:51.33 sporteisvogel
18.  20:23.80 thomas.sch
19.  20:26.38 Jacck
20.  20:50.69 [email protected]
21.  27:03.62 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(46)
1.  5.07 Jaime CG
2.  6.68 Liam Wadek
3.  6.88 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  7.19 MattP98
5.  7.49 TipsterTrickster
6.  7.58 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.64 Kit Clement
8.  7.77 MartinN13
9.  7.78 cuberkid10
10.  7.88 Sean Hartman
11.  8.10 JoXCuber
12.  8.36 Olexandr Seniuk
13.  8.42 MCuber
14.  8.91 BigBoyMicah
15.  8.93 BradenTheMagician
16.  9.12 Lim Hung
17.  9.31 Keenan Johnson
18.  9.43 Valken
19.  9.80 parkertrager
20.  10.28 BrianJ
21.  10.31 Torch
22.  10.40 MilanDas
23.  10.42 NathanaelCubes
24.  11.20 G2013
25.  11.46 Ayce
26.  11.51 OriginalUsername
27.  11.84 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  12.17 NewoMinx
28.  12.17 Logan
30.  12.58 ngmh
31.  13.29 CubicOreo
32.  14.37 Zagros
33.  14.67 JakubDrobny
34.  15.00 ichcubegern
35.  15.52 FLS99
36.  16.51 [email protected]
37.  17.01 lumes2121
38.  17.30 BraydenTheCuber
39.  18.47 freshcuber.de
40.  18.85 Sub1Hour
41.  19.87 nevinscph
42.  20.72 linus.sch
43.  22.92 abunickabhi
44.  29.97 Jacck
45.  DNF TommyC
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  46.62 MegaminxMan
2.  46.94 NewoMinx
3.  51.76 Olexandr Seniuk


Spoiler



4.  55.59 Khairur Rachim
5.  56.71 JakubDrobny
6.  56.94 BrianJ
7.  58.01 Lim Hung
8.  59.63 Nutybaconator
9.  59.86 Sean Hartman
10.  1:00.05 OriginalUsername
11.  1:00.51 CubicOreo
12.  1:03.31 cuberkid10
13.  1:04.20 Cooki348
14.  1:05.44 MCuber
15.  1:11.09 JoXCuber
16.  1:14.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  1:15.11 DGCubes
18.  1:15.85 BigBoyMicah
19.  1:18.04 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:19.47 Logan
21.  1:20.31 Triangles_are_cubers
22.  1:21.20 ichcubegern
23.  1:27.68 Sub1Hour
24.  1:37.65 ngmh
25.  1:38.02 abunickabhi
26.  1:38.30 MattP98
27.  1:38.89 nevinscph
28.  1:40.94 Cubing5life
29.  1:45.78 Henry Lipka
30.  1:55.73 MilanDas
31.  2:16.84 NevEr_QeyX
32.  2:23.67 FLS99
33.  2:33.11 One Wheel
34.  3:15.69 linus.sch
35.  3:39.71 Jacck
36.  3:52.00 freshcuber.de
37.  4:02.01 teehee_elan
38.  4:07.72 Sitina
39.  5:15.06 sporteisvogel
40.  6:06.71 [email protected]
41.  DNF VJW
41.  DNF toinou06cubing


*Pyraminx*(90)
1.  2.23 parkertrager
2.  2.49 Abhi
3.  2.52 Awder


Spoiler



4.  2.55 tJardigradHe
5.  2.59 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.59 DGCubes
7.  2.82 Olexandr Seniuk
8.  2.85 Legomanz
9.  3.03 JakubDrobny
10.  3.33 Cooki348
11.  3.35 Logan
12.  3.50 TommyC
13.  3.51 Sean Hartman
14.  3.59 smackbadatskewb
15.  3.74 OriginalUsername
16.  3.81 BrianJ
17.  3.83 Rubadcar
18.  3.98 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.99 BradyCubes08
20.  4.00 Rafaello
21.  4.03 JoXCuber
22.  4.04 mihnea3000
23.  4.05 SebastianCarrillo
24.  4.09 MCuber
25.  4.16 BigBoyMicah
26.  4.22 Trig0n
27.  4.30 Jaime CG
28.  4.55 CubicOreo
29.  4.58 Liam Wadek
30.  4.81 ExultantCarn
31.  4.90 [email protected]
32.  4.93 NathanaelCubes
33.  4.98 NewoMinx
34.  5.09 turtwig
35.  5.24 VIBE_ZT
36.  5.33 Zagros
37.  5.42 Torch
38.  5.48 weatherman223
39.  5.56 UnknownCanvas
39.  5.56 wearephamily1719
41.  5.61 MattP98
42.  5.65 cuberkid10
43.  5.77 ichcubegern
44.  5.92 FaLoL
45.  5.93 BraydenTheCuber
46.  5.97 BleachedTurtle
47.  6.06 Lim Hung
48.  6.08 skewby_cuber
49.  6.13 Parke187
50.  6.20 bennettstouder
51.  6.35 VJW
52.  6.47 begiuli65
53.  6.63 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  6.96 Nutybaconator
55.  7.10 MilanDas
56.  7.20 [email protected]
57.  7.26 Rollercoasterben
58.  7.41 PingPongCuber
59.  7.52 Sub1Hour
60.  7.61 ngmh
61.  8.33 CubiBubi
62.  8.57 I'm A Cuber
63.  8.65 lumes2121
64.  8.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
65.  8.77 Koen van Aller
66.  8.78 mhcubergamer
67.  8.84 Kit Clement
68.  9.08 abunickabhi
69.  9.45 RandomPerson84
70.  9.67 Valken
71.  9.69 Ian Pang
72.  10.05 toinou06cubing
73.  10.22 ok cuber
74.  10.45 Micah Morrison
75.  11.15 NevEr_QeyX
76.  11.98 Hunter Eric Deardurff
77.  12.26 FLS99
78.  12.39 DonovanTheCool
79.  12.67 Jacck
80.  12.95 nevinscph
81.  13.33 teehee_elan
82.  13.38 sporteisvogel
83.  13.65 Schmizee
84.  14.40 LittleLumos
85.  14.77 Sitina
86.  15.29 thomas.sch
87.  15.38 freshcuber.de
88.  16.67 FinnTheCuber
89.  19.63 Antto Pitkänen
90.  20.64 [email protected]


*Square-1*(65)
1.  7.04 mrsniffles01
2.  9.45 BradyCubes08
3.  9.50 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.63 thecubingwizard
5.  10.65 BrianJ
6.  12.15 GTGil
7.  12.23 Sub1Hour
8.  12.69 parkertrager
9.  12.77 Rollercoasterben
10.  12.86 Jaime CG
11.  13.35 DonovanTheCool
12.  13.53 cuberkid10
13.  13.69 Manatee 10235
14.  13.88 tJardigradHe
15.  14.45 Sean Hartman
16.  14.49 smackbadatskewb
17.  14.54 Lim Hung
18.  15.02 BradenTheMagician
19.  15.04 Logan
20.  15.31 MichaelNielsen
21.  16.23 ichcubegern
22.  16.48 oliver sitja sichel
23.  16.56 MCuber
24.  16.60 NewoMinx
25.  16.62 Antto Pitkänen
26.  16.89 JakubDrobny
27.  17.94 OriginalUsername
28.  18.37 JoXCuber
29.  18.60 NathanaelCubes
30.  19.10 VIBE_ZT
31.  19.13 BraydenTheCuber
32.  20.23 SebastianCarrillo
33.  21.49 bennettstouder
34.  21.53 DGCubes
35.  22.04 CubicOreo
36.  22.79 Keenan Johnson
37.  22.86 Torch
38.  22.92 MattP98
39.  23.39 Comvat
40.  24.03 BleachedTurtle
41.  24.17 Valken
42.  24.36 TheNoobCuber
43.  25.77 MilanDas
44.  25.79 ngmh
45.  27.04 mihnea3000
46.  28.13 lumes2121
47.  29.05 weatherman223
48.  30.63 FaLoL
49.  37.68 Schmizee
50.  39.33 Ian Pang
51.  39.43 Micah Morrison
52.  40.30 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  40.70 Silky
54.  45.13 colegemuth
55.  45.68 NevEr_QeyX
56.  45.77 wearephamily1719
57.  45.97 teehee_elan
58.  49.26 I'm A Cuber
59.  50.81 FLS99
60.  1:02.24 [email protected]
61.  1:04.00 Jacck
62.  1:08.34 nevinscph
63.  1:35.20 filmip
64.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff
64.  DNF toinou06cubing


*Skewb*(78)
1.  1.96 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.99 BradyCubes08
3.  3.00 Jaime CG


Spoiler



4.  3.14 sascholeks
5.  3.54 smackbadatskewb
6.  3.55 Rubadcar
7.  3.90 SebastianCarrillo
8.  4.03 Legomanz
9.  4.27 BrianJ
10.  4.29 tJardigradHe
11.  4.39 BigBoyMicah
12.  4.56 MichaelNielsen
13.  4.69 NewoMinx
13.  4.69 Antto Pitkänen
13.  4.69 OriginalUsername
16.  4.90 Sean Hartman
17.  5.00 Olexandr Seniuk
18.  5.07 CubicOreo
19.  5.10 Logan
20.  5.11 Lim Hung
21.  5.26 JakubDrobny
22.  5.39 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.46 thecubingwizard
24.  5.56 MCuber
25.  5.75 d2polld
26.  6.06 ichcubegern
27.  6.12 BradenTheMagician
28.  6.14 cuberkid10
29.  6.23 Nutybaconator
30.  6.27 weatherman223
31.  6.57 DGCubes
32.  6.60 MattP98
33.  6.64 lumes2121
34.  6.88 Zagros
35.  6.90 JoXCuber
36.  6.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  6.99 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  7.03 mhcubergamer
39.  7.08 FaLoL
40.  7.21 NathanaelCubes
41.  7.25 BleachedTurtle
42.  7.61 Liam Wadek
43.  7.93 Rollercoasterben
44.  8.13 Sub1Hour
45.  8.24 wearephamily1719
46.  8.25 ricey
47.  8.44 turtwig
48.  8.55 NevEr_QeyX
49.  9.00 BraydenTheCuber
50.  9.15 Hunter Eric Deardurff
51.  9.19 abunickabhi
52.  9.32 MilanDas
53.  9.52 Keenan Johnson
54.  9.57 Comvat
55.  9.78 Koen van Aller
56.  9.98 [email protected]
57.  10.07 Torch
58.  10.16 KingCanyon
59.  10.52 FLS99
60.  10.80 Schmizee
61.  11.02 ngmh
62.  12.23 Valken
63.  13.26 FinnTheCuber
64.  14.97 teehee_elan
65.  16.06 LittleLumos
66.  16.27 nevinscph
67.  16.31 Glomnipotent
68.  16.42 CubiBubi
69.  17.09 DonovanTheCool
70.  17.13 toinou06cubing
71.  17.68 ok cuber
72.  18.79 Jacck
73.  19.67 freshcuber.de
74.  21.79 [email protected]
75.  23.28 thomas.sch
76.  23.59 Micah Morrison
77.  28.09 sporteisvogel
78.  37.89 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  28.22 Logan
2.  28.57 DGCubes
3.  29.83 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  31.25 ichcubegern
5.  31.33 CubicOreo
6.  32.92 Awder
7.  35.55 BrianJ
8.  37.30 Kit Clement
9.  40.57 JoXCuber
10.  42.55 nuukcube[email protected]
11.  43.16 Sub1Hour
12.  45.84 MattP98
13.  54.38 Micah Morrison
14.  56.89 ngmh
15.  1:34.66 teehee_elan
16.  1:56.26 freshcuber.de
17.  2:35.74 [email protected]
18.  8:46.84 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:51.68 BradyCubes08
2.  4:04.11 JoXCuber
3.  4:09.73 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:11.71 Sean Hartman
5.  4:36.55 ichcubegern
6.  5:11.13 CubicOreo
7.  5:43.64 Nutybaconator
8.  6:28.36 MilanDas
9.  7:02.66 ngmh
10.  7:10.17 Triangles_are_cubers
11.  7:37.16 BraydenTheCuber
12.  7:37.68 FLS99
13.  8:17.41 oliver sitja sichel
14.  14:21.21 Jacck
15.  DNF Henry Lipka
15.  DNF One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  8.04 Awder
2.  10.36 dollarstorecubes
3.  11.36 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  14.00 JoXCuber
5.  14.06 DGCubes
6.  16.95 ichcubegern
7.  18.02 Kit Clement
8.  18.59 Sean Hartman
9.  19.95 CubicOreo
10.  20.06 Logan
11.  20.80 Sub1Hour
12.  21.16 NathanaelCubes
13.  22.32 bennettstouder
14.  22.71 VIBE_ZT
15.  29.29 Henry Lipka
16.  39.13 freshcuber.de
17.  40.28 ngmh
18.  40.70 FLS99
19.  50.45 Jacck
20.  1:24.36 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  32.05 DGCubes
2.  33.14 ichcubegern
3.  36.81 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  41.57 CubicOreo
5.  44.03 JoXCuber
6.  49.79 VIBE_ZT
7.  1:26.61 Jacck
8.  1:31.69 BraydenTheCuber
9.  1:31.96 freshcuber.de
10.  1:49.34 [email protected]
11.  3:11.81 Liam Wadek


*15 Puzzle*(16)
1.  5.03 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.92 dphdmn
3.  7.53 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.70 Awder
5.  13.90 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  17.90 MattP98
7.  26.16 ichcubegern
8.  27.49 DGCubes
9.  30.03 freshcuber.de
10.  30.63 sporteisvogel
11.  34.25 abunickabhi
12.  41.46 Henry Lipka
13.  48.68 MatsBergsten
14.  57.28 Micah Morrison
15.  1:21.07 BraydenTheCuber
16.  5:30.17 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  37.78 G2013
2.  54.19 Jacck
3.  DNF filmip

*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  25.24 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.37 Valken
3.  26.61 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  30.86 CubicOreo
5.  40.11 MattP98
6.  53.32 JoXCuber
7.  53.60 fun at the joy
8.  57.17 DGCubes
9.  1:10.65 FLS99
10.  1:13.47 teehee_elan
11.  1:17.22 NevEr_QeyX
12.  1:21.72 ngmh
13.  1:27.94 abunickabhi
14.  1:59.71 freshcuber.de
15.  2:12.30 DUDECUBER
16.  2:16.17 Henry Lipka
17.  2:24.27 BraydenTheCuber
18.  3:03.91 MilanDas
19.  4:39.82 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  2:43.22 Kit Clement
2.  3:43.93 DGCubes
3.  7:39.86 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  9:32.13 One Wheel
5.  11:35.97 colegemuth



*Contest results*(180)
1.  1115 Sean Hartman
2.  1075 OriginalUsername
3.  1071 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1005 ichcubegern
5.  975 BrianJ
6.  945 Lim Hung
7.  917 CubicOreo
8.  860 Logan
9.  849 tJardigradHe
10.  825 Valken
11.  820 NathanaelCubes
12.  772 Khairur Rachim
13.  755 cuberkid10
14.  747 DGCubes
15.  729 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  726 JakubDrobny
17.  686 Torch
18.  683 NewoMinx
19.  676 BigBoyMicah
20.  672 BradenTheMagician
21.  669 turtwig
22.  649 Olexandr Seniuk
23.  648 MilanDas
24.  638 Micah Morrison
25.  631 MattP98
26.  617 smackbadatskewb
27.  602 abunickabhi
28.  601 nevinscph
29.  600 MCuber
30.  597 G2013
31.  596 NevEr_QeyX
32.  575 ngmh
33.  570 FaLoL
34.  566 thecubingwizard
35.  564 Legomanz
36.  540 Rubadcar
37.  531 Zagros
38.  515 Liam Wadek
39.  503 mihnea3000
40.  500 Nutybaconator
41.  499 Rollercoasterben
42.  479 BraydenTheCuber
42.  479 Jaime CG
44.  474 DonovanTheCool
45.  471 Sub1Hour
46.  465 FLS99
47.  455 MichaelNielsen
48.  435 VJW
49.  423 dollarstorecubes
50.  412 Coinman_
51.  410 BleachedTurtle
52.  401 VIBE_ZT
53.  398 SebastianCarrillo
54.  387 ExultantCarn
55.  384 Manatee 10235
56.  377 wuque man
57.  371 [email protected]
58.  369 BradyCubes08
58.  369 fun at the joy
60.  368 Antto Pitkänen
61.  366 Jacck
62.  359 Henry Lipka
62.  359 Rafaello
64.  357 Cooki348
65.  348 Triangles_are_cubers
66.  341 skewby_cuber
67.  335 xyzzy
68.  329 [email protected]
69.  325 2017LAMB06
70.  323 parkertrager
71.  321 colegemuth
72.  308 Koen van Aller
73.  307 Keenan Johnson
74.  305 PratikKhannaSkewb
75.  304 lumes2121
76.  291 bennettstouder
77.  289 MarixPix
78.  286 ProStar
79.  278 Ian Pang
80.  274 toinou06cubing
81.  270 d2polld
82.  268 TommyC
83.  267 revaldoah
83.  267 KingCanyon
85.  266 LittleLumos
86.  265 begiuli65
87.  264 Sir E Brum
88.  259 RandomPerson84
88.  259 PingPongCuber
90.  258 Glomnipotent
90.  258 [email protected]
92.  256 Kit Clement
93.  254 Hunter Eric Deardurff
94.  252 Parke187
95.  245 gottagitgud
95.  245 u Cube
97.  239 Awder
98.  233 wearephamily1719
99.  226 oliver sitja sichel
100.  213 TipsterTrickster
101.  211 freshcuber.de
102.  207 20luky3
103.  201 KingTim96
104.  191 UnknownCanvas
105.  190 MatsBergsten
106.  187 GTGil
107.  186 [email protected]
107.  186 teehee_elan
109.  184 One Wheel
110.  183 Cubing5life
110.  183 Schmizee
112.  178 weatherman223
113.  171 Samuel Kevin
113.  171 John Benwell
115.  169 Fred Lang
116.  168 Owen Morrison
117.  164 Comvat
118.  154 Marcus Siu
118.  154 jakgun0130
120.  150 Varun Mohanraj
121.  149 TheKravCuber
122.  147 filmip
123.  145 HighQualityCollection
124.  142 ican97
125.  138 riz3ndrr
126.  137 ok cuber
127.  136 Trig0n
128.  135 mhcubergamer
129.  131 AidanNoogie
130.  130 I'm A Cuber
131.  129 thatkid
132.  121 thomas.sch
133.  120 asacuber
134.  115 sporteisvogel
135.  103 KrokosB
136.  91 Abhi
137.  90 SonofRonan
138.  86 topppits
139.  85 CubiBubi
139.  85 linus.sch
141.  84 [email protected]
142.  83 Petri Krzywacki
143.  82 OJ Cubing
144.  80 danvie
145.  79 abhijat
146.  77 sascholeks
147.  73 Keroma12
148.  72 elliottk_
149.  69 mrsniffles01
150.  68 Aadil- ali
151.  65 Ayce
152.  64 FinnTheCuber
153.  61 patriotdave
153.  61 Imran Rahman
155.  59 BenChristman1
156.  58 pizzacrust
157.  53 Gan Air SM
158.  52 ricey
159.  49 Mike3451
159.  49 daniel678
161.  48 Andrew_Rizo
162.  46 MegaminxMan
162.  46 Josh_
162.  46 drpfisherman
165.  41 MartinN13
166.  38 DUDECUBER
167.  32 MarkA64
168.  28 TheNoobCuber
169.  26 Sitina
170.  25 CodingCuber
171.  23 Sebastien
172.  22 CrispyCubing
173.  20 RyuKagamine
174.  19 Ben Whitmore
175.  18 dphdmn
176.  17 Silky
176.  17 N4Cubing
178.  16 EngineeringBrian
179.  6 Jrg
179.  6 William Martin Powell


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2020)

180 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 142!

That means our winner this week is *Petri Krzywacki!* Congratulations!!


----------

